# Gym / running / workout buddies in Dubai Marina



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm a mid-30s guy from the UK looking for a fitness buddy! i'm based in the Marina and go for regular outdoor runs around the Marina (yes, even in this weather!!) and will be joining one of the gyms in the area too. Just wondering if anyone is into their fitness / gym / weights and wants to buddy up? If so, drop me a line and let's meet up for a run! 

Thanks!!

J


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a mid-30s guy from the UK looking for a fitness buddy! i'm based in the Marina and go for regular outdoor runs around the Marina (yes, even in this weather!!) and will be joining one of the gyms in the area too. Just wondering if anyone is into their fitness / gym / weights and wants to buddy up? If so, drop me a line and let's meet up for a run!
> 
> ...


I am going to counter you with this - do a work out programme called Insanity by Sean T. Not only will it get you fitter, faster and get that body you dreamed of. It also quite good fun. 

And for weights add in Bodybeast


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a mid-30s guy from the UK looking for a fitness buddy! i'm based in the Marina and go for regular outdoor runs around the Marina (yes, even in this weather!!) and will be joining one of the gyms in the area too. Just wondering if anyone is into their fitness / gym / weights and wants to buddy up? If so, drop me a line and let's meet up for a run!
> 
> ...


Hi J,

Provided where you live is nearby I would be interested. I'm 28, male, New Zealander, living in JBR. I alternate running around the Marina with treadmill/bodyweight exercise gym sessions. It would be nice to have a gym buddy so I can build up my confidence with proper weights, lifting techniques, etc. I'm relatively flexible as to morning or evening sessions, but post-ramadan I think mornings will be more practical.

Not sure how to PM you - have just registered, so perhaps there is a time block on PM's, or I just can't figure it out? Please feel free to message me with your number and I can Whatsapp/call you.


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

mls082 said:


> Hi J,
> 
> Provided where you live is nearby I would be interested. I'm 28, male, New Zealander, living in JBR. I alternate running around the Marina with treadmill/bodyweight exercise gym sessions. It would be nice to have a gym buddy so I can build up my confidence with proper weights, lifting techniques, etc. I'm relatively flexible as to morning or evening sessions, but post-ramadan I think mornings will be more practical.
> 
> Not sure how to PM you - have just registered, so perhaps there is a time block on PM's, or I just can't figure it out? Please feel free to message me with your number and I can Whatsapp/call you.


Hey mate,

Thanks for your message  Sounds good. I think you have to post five times on here before you can send or receive private messages, so reply to this one and that's one more  Then post a couple more times and we can swap numbers on there, don't want to post my number or email on an open forum 9and don't think it's allowed anyway...)

Yep, live pretty close to you, I'm next to JLT metro station (marina side) so hopefully just over the bridge


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Thanks for your message  Sounds good. I think you have to post five times on here before you can send or receive private messages, so reply to this one and that's one more  Then post a couple more times and we can swap numbers on there, don't want to post my number or email on an open forum 9and don't think it's allowed anyway...)
> 
> Yep, live pretty close to you, I'm next to JLT metro station (marina side) so hopefully just over the bridge


Perfect. I am quite literally just across the bridge, in line with Marina Mall/Plaza.

I'll trawl around this website later and see if I can find another couple of places to post.


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

So, which gym did you guys end up going with in that area?


----------



## Mzki (May 4, 2015)

I'll be over in a few weeks.

Definitely up for running/circuit training, not so much the big weights!

Requested a hotel for the first month or so and guess I'll be finding a flat round there too.

J


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

Superstylo said:


> So, which gym did you guys end up going with in that area?


I'm going to head over to Tribefit and see if they'll do us a discount for multiple sign ups. There is another gym in the area which may be cheaper. Let me know if you're interested in either.



Mzki said:


> I'll be over in a few weeks.
> 
> Definitely up for running/circuit training, not so much the big weights!
> 
> ...


We've only caught up for the one run around the Marina. It was good fun, but I had a few Iftar's in the calendar last week and haven't really had a chance to catch up again. Keep us in the loop as to when you're in the area.


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep - to echo what mls082 says, definitely give us a shout, we're up for meeting a few sorted people who are up for running, gym - and then undoing all the good work with a few beers


----------



## Mzki (May 4, 2015)

Touched down this morning and staying at Media One for the next 4 weeks or so.

Think this is the post that unlocks DM so I'll get in touch.

Hopefully catch up soon!


----------



## Leia2510 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, If you are still looking for a workout buddy, drop me a line!


----------

